# j ai un souci g cassez mac book pro unibody j ai une question



## Kamall (9 Avril 2020)

bonjour voila j ai cassez mon mac book pro et mon frere m as refilez une toutr packard bell 9142 avec windows 7 en 32 bits  d une part je n arrive pas a le faire passez en 64 car je ne peux utikisez mon traktor dessus et ensuite j ai des dlecteurs disques externes avec toute ma musique dessus que je ne peux mettre alors je sais bien que c un forum mac mais le temps que j enr achetes un j ai besoin d astuce pour pouvoir changer cela le windows en 64 les logiciels d extraction de mùac pour pc ( muisiques )et ceci en plus je n ai pas quoi payer tout ce qu il y as en ligne suis dans une impasse alors si ame carritable peut m aidez je lui enverrasi toout mes mixs ( deep house , house , afro )comme remerciement 
et dsl mais savez pas ou ecriure et on mavais bien aidez la derniere fois


----------



## RubenF (9 Avril 2020)

hello, tu ne pourra pas passer Windows en x64. Ton Pentium D ne le prendra pas en charge.


----------

